# IP-Adresse



## Margret (18. Dezember 2003)

vergibt Business-Online automatisch statische IP-Adressen? Für eine Antwort wäre ich euch dankbar.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. Dezember 2003)

Darf ich mal doof fragen, was Business Online ist? Eine Webhostingfirma? Gib mir/uns mal bitte die URL.


----------



## Margret (19. Dezember 2003)

Business Online ist ein Unternehmen der Telekom für Geschäftskunden.

Mein Problem ist, ich soll in einem Forum einen Text eingestellt haben. Angeblich soll anhand der IP-Daten festgestellt worden sein, dass ich diesen Beitrag erstellt habe. Ich kenne dieses Forum gar nicht.


----------



## Christian Fein (19. Dezember 2003)

Nun möglich ist das du eine IP zugewiesen bekommen hast, die 
ein anderer zuvor besass und diesen Thread gepostet hat.

Andere möglichkeit ist, Business-Online Tarif wird wohl von mehreren
Rechnern benutzt. Dadurch haben deine Kollegen die selbe IP wie du.
Vielleicht is es einer derjenigen.
usw


----------



## Tim C. (19. Dezember 2003)

Möglichkeiten:

1) Es werden dynamische IPs vergeben und derjenige, der dich beschuldigt hat keine Ahnung. (vergleiche erste Ausführung von Christian)

2) Es werden statische IPs vergeben, aber es hängt ein ganzes Netzwerk von Rechner dran. Jeder dieser Rechner tritt nach aussen hin mit der gleichen IP auf, ist also potentiell der "Schuldige".

3) Es werden statische IPs vergeben, aber nur dein Rechner hängt daran. Folge: Jemand war ohne dein Wissen an deinem PC 

Situation 1) könntest du feststellen, indem du entweder bei deinem Provider anrufst und nachfragst, oder

 - Wenn ein Router im Einsatz ist: In den Konfigurationsmenüs der Router gibt es in der Regel eine Seite, auf der die aktuelle WAN IP angezeigt wird und auf der man den Router auch evtl. anweisen kann, sich neu einzuwählen. Wenn man ihn neu einwählen lassen kann und danach ist die IP die gleiche, wie vorher ist sie wohl statisch, wenn nicht dynamisch.

 - Wenn kein Router im Einsatz ist: Start -> Ausführen -> cmd (Enter) -> ipconfig (Enter) angucken, dann neu einwählen und die Prozedur erneut ausführen.


----------



## Margret (19. Dezember 2003)

Ich danke Euch für Eure Antworten. Fakt ist: Ich besitze einen ganz normalen PC. Alleiniger Nutzer bin ich. Mein Mann hat vom PC so viel Ahnung wie eine Kuh vom Schlittschuhlaufen. Kann es sein, dass meine Anschlusskennung und mein Kennwort geknackt worden sind und daher evtl. mit meiner IP gepostet wurde? Ich fühl mich so hilflos.


----------



## Margret (19. Dezember 2003)

Noch was: Ist anhand einer IP für einen "Normalbürger" überhaupt auf legalem Wege feststellbar, wer Nutzer ist? Es ist jemandem gesagt worden, anhand der IP-Daten sei ich 1000%-ig der Verfasser. Bin ich aber nicht.


----------



## Tim C. (20. Dezember 2003)

Nein die Verbindung IP->Benutzer kann in Deutschland offiziell nur der Provider erteilen und der darf die Daten auch nur auf Forderung der Staatsanwaltschaft rausrücken und die dürfen diese Forderung nur stellen, wenn ein begründeter Verdacht vorliegt. (zumindest in Deutschland sollte das so sein)

Bist du denn mittlerweile sicher, dass du eine statische IP hast ?


----------



## Hellhunter (24. Dezember 2003)

hehe oder man hat connections zum provider


----------



## eLorFiN (25. Dezember 2003)

@Tim - Das mit der Staatsanwaltschaft kann ich so bestätigen.

Analyse:
Sie sagt, sie habe einen stinknormalen PC, heißt: sie hat KEINE Standleitung (wär auch zu schön um wahr zu  sein), sprich sie hat einen T-Online Sondertarif, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.

Schlussfolgerung: Dynamische IP.

Weiter -> Es ist NICHT möglich, dass 2 Personen die gleiche IP haben.
Anhand der ersten 2 Kombis der IP kann man genau sagen,dass es sich um einen T-Online Kunden handelt, der Rest ist erstmal belanglos.

Es kann(glaube ich) passieren,dass das dhcp jemandem eine IP zuweist, die du kurz davor hattest, deine Verbindung jedoch schon zu Ende war.
Dennoch unrealistisch -> Es wird wohl kaum jemand innerhalb einer laufenden Minute schnell ein Forum aufgesucht haben und Beleidigungen reingekritzelt haben.

Schlussfolgerung:
Ich stehe im Dunkeln.

Ob das jetzt auf die Sekunde genau passiert,dass jemand deine vorherige IP bekommt ist auch recht fraglich.

Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass es etwas über/mit deinem PC gewesen sein muss, Genaueres bleibt festzustellen.


----------



## Tim C. (25. Dezember 2003)

> Analyse:
> Sie sagt, sie habe einen stinknormalen PC, heißt: sie hat KEINE Standleitung (wär auch zu schön um wahr zu sein), sprich sie hat einen T-Online Sondertarif, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.
> 
> Schlussfolgerung: Dynamische IP.


Kennst du alle T-Online Sondertarife ? QSC vergibt für die stinknormalen Dialin Verbindungen auch feste IPs.



> Weiter -> Es ist NICHT möglich, dass 2 Personen die gleiche IP haben.


Das ist aber immer so. Welchen Wissenszuwachs bringt uns diese Aussage ? ;-]



> Es kann(glaube ich) passieren,dass das dhcp jemandem eine IP zuweist, die du kurz davor hattest, deine Verbindung jedoch schon zu Ende war.


Logisch kann es das, weil T-Online mehr Kunden hat, als ihnen IPs in den gemieteten IP-Ranges zur Verfügung stehen. Ist halt statistische Erhebung, genauso, wie Flüge von den Gesellschaften grundsätzlich überbucht werden.



> Dennoch unrealistisch -> Es wird wohl kaum jemand innerhalb einer laufenden Minute schnell ein Forum aufgesucht haben und Beleidigungen reingekritzelt haben.


Nein durchaus realistisch. Sie wählt sich aus, damit ist die IP auf Seiten T-Onlines wieder freigegeben und kann an den nächsten Kunden vergeben werden, der sich einwählt. Dann muss dieser nur seinem ganz normalen Surfverhalten fröhnen und gut.



> Schlussfolgerung:
> Ich stehe im Dunkeln.


Schlussfolgerung: Wenn Sie keine feste IP hat und der betreffende Mensch, der behauptet, Sie sei eindeutig identifiziert worden, nicht beim Provider arbeitet oder eine richterliche Verfügung hat, dann ist/war er nur groß am Tönen *-fullstop-*.


----------

